# An innovation for baling hay.



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

This invention will most likely will not be of much use in the Eastern Humid States.

Check out. 
Home
Site Map

Their web site has a wealth of information, you just have to click it up one topic at a time. 
It is the answer to needing to wait for the humidity to become high enough to bale and still save the leaves.

I read about it in the latest Progressive Forage Grower, paper copy. The internet version should be up before too long.

It will negate most of the quality advantage of the artificially cured New York Hay System.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Harvest Tec also has a dew simulator.


----------



## rank (Apr 15, 2009)

How about a de-humidifier or a sun & wind making machine? Anyone make one of them?


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Always thought a hay "microwave" cooker or some sort of dryer would be a million dollar idea, right out of the mower into a dry bale&#8230;.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

I can vouch for the 4-6 inch base being a money saver. Use what is called septic tank rock here to good effect.

Go back a ways and there was a long thread on running hay past a Hot dryer and then baling the hay. It has a few advantages over the Arid Irrigated West but cost is not one of them. In general they can not duplicate the productivity of a dedicated Idaho Hay Farm. It is interesting that they have to rehydrate the hay to run it through the baler.

I contend that Mike inIdaho has more land tied up in pivot tracks than I have in alfalfa. His worst hay makes my best hay look poorly. But than again if I were trying to put up quality hay in NY State I might look for some kind of artificial drying. In CenTex country I may have a cutting rained on every few years, while I understand those folks seldom get a crop that does not get at least a little damp before baling.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

hay hauler said:


> Always thought a hay "microwave" cooker or some sort of dryer would be a million dollar idea, right out of the mower into a dry bale&#8230;.


I seen a drawing of something like that in Farm Show a few yrs back.The guy had the idea and I think he may have patented it.But it must of never got any farther than that.If I remember rite the design had a large engine set generator for the electricity for the microwave tunnel it went threw than a baler on the end of it.

I think the speed would be limited to the drying process and it wouldn't be a fast enough operation.Probably be cost prohibitive also.


----------



## dbergh (Jun 3, 2010)

mlappin said:


> Harvest Tec also has a dew simulator.


Any one have any experience with these? 
This sounds like the answer to our lack of due on those hot summer nights but am wondering if there are some gotcha's somewhere in the works that I haven't run across yet.


----------



## iflylow (Jan 21, 2010)

Like most equipment today, it takes a good operator who is baling, not on his phone or singing to the radio. You have to turn the steem down on lighter windrows and turns. Too much and your hay tobbaccos just like it normally would. I am not sure what fuel costs are but if it turns your window from 2 hours to 12 hours I guess it would be greatly justified for hot dry western state producers.


----------



## dbergh (Jun 3, 2010)

Any mechanical issues with it?


----------



## farmer2 (Aug 6, 2010)

A very interesting machine. I have thought about adding water to my hay using a large tank and an atv sprayer. Has anyone done anything similar and had success. I would probably only put about 3-5 gallons/bale. My hay is located right near a river and the dew comes on really hard every morning. Then within a couple hours the temperature is around 100 and the hay is very very dry. It would be nice to extend my baling an to hour later. What do you think?

farmer2


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Don't think a regular sprayer will work. The unit from Harvest Tec uses very high pressure to atomize the water and inject it to the center of the row.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Your Mike Larsen has tried both the Harvest Tec dew simulator and the steam treatment system, but did not buy. 
The dew simulator required and extra tractor for each simulator plus support equipment. At that time he was running 3 4X4 balers. The trick here is to dampen the windrow +/- 15 minutes ahead of the baler, but if the baler is 30 minutes behind you have to treat the windrow again.

For the steam generator he did not like having to use demineralized water for one plus it hooks directly to the baling tractor with the baler behind. With his rolling terrain that might have been too much weight pushing the tractor.

You might be able to bale during daylight with one or the other of these machines.

Someplace in the California Alfalfa Symposium published Proceedings there is a grower who added a curved boom to a nurse truck and sprayed his windrows, again 15 minutes ahead of the baler.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

We have many pivot sprinklers around here and a few years ago a neighbor thought if he would run the pivot as fast as it would go over the hay he could then bale. It ruined the hay.


----------



## Staheli West (Mar 12, 2013)

hay wilson in TX said:


> For the steam generator he did not like having to use demineralized water for one plus it hooks directly to the baling tractor with the baler behind. With his rolling terrain that might have been too much weight pushing the tractor.


While there is no way to get around using clean water (if not, there would be too much build up in the boiler tubes), there are brakes on the DewPoint 6110. So, even on rolling terrain, it shouldn't push your tractor any more than normal. Contact us for more information.

http://www.staheliwest.com


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

hay hauler said:


> Always thought a hay "microwave" cooker or some sort of dryer would be a million dollar idea, right out of the mower into a dry bale&#8230;.


Something like this? http://www.farmshow.com/view_articles.php?a_id=610


----------

